#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Freebies & Perks >  > Free Course $24 Worth Udemy Course- Learn to Master After Effects and Illustrator

## harshanas

_Design and Illustrate Vectors and Animate then in After Effects using Shape Layers_

*What Will you Learn?*

You will Design and illustrate Flat Vector Illustrations using IllustratorYou will have a knowledge of the shape layers in After EffectsAnimate shapes in After EffectsIllustrate vectors using the shape tool in Illustrator

*What are the requirements?*

Basic Knowledge of Photoshop, Illustrator, and After Effects (CS 6 and above)






> *Link to the course - Click Here*


*Some Udemy coupons expire within a day. If you like them, please enroll in them as quickly as possible*

----------

